# Holding urin cause PF dysfunction and some "IBS-C"



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.icsoffice.org/publications/2002/pdf/m1.pdf Quote: An overactive PF will give complaints of the lower urinary tract: reduced urinary flow, abdominal straining, frequency and postvoid residual urine. In the anorectal system constipation is the most frequently heard complaint. The overactive PF can also be the cause of erectile dysfunction. Some kind of men are at risk for developing an overactive PF. Especially those men that train themselves to hold their urine for longer periods. Men working in restaurants, teachers and truck drivers are well know to develop this habit. They postpone voiding by contracting their PFM. When they void they do that because there is time and not because they feel a desire to void. In that case the flow will be bad and abdominal straining is used to improve it. But, by reflex, the PFM will contract during straining. This leads to a dysfunctional voiding pattern. In most cases complaints will start in one system (bladder) and then spread to the others (anorectal, sexual).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Now my theory get back's up.







It explain why more women get "IBS".Simply coz women hold more.How long it will take for the specialist to understand?














That's the only theory on why women get a heck a lot more IBS.







Simply coz us as a man can easily urinate everywhere.For women in other hand,you need a little bit more privacy.So that's why my theory that the bladder sensitize the pelvic area is unbeatable.It could be in junction with the pelvic floor muscles or by nerves innervation.And NO,it's NOT because women seek more healthcare.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Interesting theory.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.emedicine.com/ped/topic1210.htm Nongastrointestinal smooth-muscle abnormalities Quote:..."*Bladder dysfunction was identified in 50% of patients with IBS and in only 13% of control subjects. * One study found patients with IBS to have a higher incidence of orthostatic hypotension. A clinical study demonstrated a greater reduction of forced expiratory volumes in 1 second (FEV1) induced by methacholine in patients with IBS than in control subjects."...


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

Hey Spasman,Interesting theory--I wonder if any urogynecologists have researched it?I wanted to check in with you IBS-C, pelvic floor dysfunction folks and let you know where I'm at in the battle.I finally got to see a urogynecologist to be evaluated for pelvic floor dysfunction and pelvic organ prolapse since the birth of my 1st baby in February. Incidentally, the first thing they did at the visit was evaluate me for urine retention...this makes me wonder if there is a medical specialization for men with pelvic floor (or puborectalis) disorder? Maybe a urologist would look at this?Anyway, I've had an IBS-C diagnosis for 20 years, but was always able to manage it with diet, fiber & exercise until after a physically traumatic delivery this winter. I knew I had a rectocele going into the appointment with the urogyne and also suspected some pelvic floor dysfunction. Indeed, I appear to have both.The urogyne suggests holding off on rectocele repair surgery for now since she believes that my bigger problem is with the nerve and muscle functioning in the pelvic floor. She detected weakened muscle tone in one area and another area that is unable to relax. (sound familiar, Spasman?) Sine the rectocele repair surgery will not help this aspect, she has "prescribed" physical therapy (this would be both rectal and vaginal, in my case) and biofeedback for me and wants me to try to get a couple of sessions in before I see her again in October. I'm not thrilled with the concept of "butt" PT







, but I will honestly do whatever it takes to regain more normal functioning.







I will certainly let you know if I note any improvement, since there may be several of you who could benefit from it--whether you are male/female, or otherwise.







best to all and keep the faith,b


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Nongastrointestinal smooth-muscle abnormalities Quote:..."Bladder dysfunction was identified in 50% of patients with IBS and in only 13% of control subjects. One study found patients with IBS to have a higher incidence of orthostatic hypotension. A clinical study demonstrated a greater reduction of forced expiratory volumes in 1 second (FEV1) induced by methacholine in patients with IBS than in control subjects."... OK, is this saying basically a connection between women not voiding completely and IBS-C? I think I have this big time but frankly when I went to a urologist years ago for a similar problem he didn't seem to have a clue.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i'm curious if anybody has tried those kegel exercise machines. has it helped anybody?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Kegel exercise is not a machine.It is contraction of the lower abdomen.It is use to treat incontinence.


----------



## rumpva (Jun 11, 2009)

My friend has sent me some information about dysfunction. You can find information related this issue. I have got at http://www.levitrabliss.com


----------



## Bill12 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I wasn't too sure it was going to do anything, but the doctor prescribed it anyway, we tried it and it was wonderful. http://www.levitraportal.com has completely changed my life. What more can I say? Online Cialis


----------

